# What is your opinions



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Previously in another post I mentioned about my neice and how she bought a kitten from a pet shop. I just want to let you know my neice fell in love with Siamese and in 2002 she found a breeder whom she bought a seal point girl from, she paid $350.00 AU for her. As time time went by she came to love th ebreed more and she went bsck to the breeder for a chocolate oriental kitten. And in 2004 through staying friends with this breeder she got three lilac points from her. 
Frodo who was 1 of the lilac boys never reached two years of age. One day without warning he became sick after eating red meat and he was taken to the vets. the diagnosis was he was in liver failure he was also aneamic. The vet gave him a couple of injections and he seemed to recover for about 3 weeks then he had a relapse the vet gave him 3 injections all at once one which was a steriod on coming home he frothed at the mouth was rushed back to the vets where he died.

Ther breeder on being told claimed she was so sorry and upset. So we now come to the 2nd lilac kitten. He was a handsome cat appeared remarkably healthy. Same thing suddenly this time last year he took ill he went to the vets seemed to recover and was doing really well. Then suddenly again without warning his liver failed and he had to be put to sleep. The 3rd kitten who was a sister of these two also had to be put to sleep as she contracted corona virus.


This breeder has a history of strange thing shappening to her cats she has conned my neice into being her friend and she confides all her personal life to her but never gets to the point of what is wrong with her cats. they always have running dirty eyes she knows there is a problem with them she is continually breeding. Now she is crossing mogs with siamese she claims to try to bring back the old original standard of cat. Her cats are frightened of people they arent socialised properly. Just recently she gave my neice a kitten back for the lilac one she lost and led her to believe it was a lilac it isnt its a chocolat etabby point. He is just 1 year old and is only the size of three month kitten. She took this kitten to a under counter vet at barely 12 weeks old and had it desexed and vaccinated then gave him to her. He has either Calici virus, Chlamidiya, or herpes. She knows one of these diseases exisits in her cats and i sdoing nothing to find out who the carrier is. The kitten is living on borrowed time he i sonly living a reasonabl elife due to th emoney my neice is paying to the vets.

she just recently moved to another house due to she claims domestic problems with her partner and told my neice th ecat scouldnt be happier. Then burpled **** it wernt a disease with them it was enviromental their were ghots in the other house the walls had calici, and other bullshit.

Anyway my neice has found another breeder where sh ecan get a healthy little blue point kitten. Not being dishonest she told this breeder she was going to look at it and since then this breeder has turned spiteful accusing her of betraying her, she is threatening her that she has no rights to get this other kitten. She is calling every othe rbreeder of siames as being money grubbers she claims sh egives her kittens away to good homes that she is a good breeder. She is accusing her that sh egave her kittens for nothing was going to set her up with a cattery and do her a cat run, she didnt want her to take th ekitten to the vet and prefers to keep her ignorant doesnt wan ther to learn about showing cats. What do you think please I and her mother have told her to ditch her and get rid of her now.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Previously in another post I mentioned about my neice and how she bought a kitten from a pet shop. I just want to let you know my neice fell in love with Siamese and in 2002 she found a breeder whom she bought a seal point girl from, she paid $350.00 AU for her. As time time went by she came to love th ebreed more and she went bsck to the breeder for a chocolate oriental kitten. And in 2004 through staying friends with this breeder she got three lilac points from her.
> Frodo who was 1 of the lilac boys never reached two years of age. One day without warning he became sick after eating red meat and he was taken to the vets. the diagnosis was he was in liver failure he was also aneamic. The vet gave him a couple of injections and he seemed to recover for about 3 weeks then he had a relapse the vet gave him 3 injections all at once one which was a steriod on coming home he frothed at the mouth was rushed back to the vets where he died.
> 
> Ther breeder on being told claimed she was so sorry and upset. So we now come to the 2nd lilac kitten. He was a handsome cat appeared remarkably healthy. Same thing suddenly this time last year he took ill he went to the vets seemed to recover and was doing really well. Then suddenly again without warning his liver failed and he had to be put to sleep. The 3rd kitten who was a sister of these two also had to be put to sleep as she contracted corona virus.
> ...


I wouldn't hesitate to find a different breeder, but that's just me. No reputable breeder would act and react in that way. I'm pretty sure if I decided to get a new Maltese, for example, from a different breeder than the one I got Eros from that his breeder wouldn't go psycho on me! I feel bad for your poor neice spending so much money on these babies that aren't destined to live a good life because of this selfish "breeder." Even worse than the money she has spent is the emotional rollercoaster she must be going through. Why do you think it's so hard for your neice to want to find a different breeder? Is it because she thinks she is her "friend"? If that's the case please let her know that it is ok to have multiple friends, and friends respect each other.... The breeder should not attack her for wanting a healthy kitten that will actually live long enough to become an adult, especially if she's supposed to be a "friend." Good luck!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh this is so heartbreaking for your neice. I would let her know it's ok to find a reputable breeder and ditch this so called friend, a person I would never consider a friend after seeing all the heartache and expense she has bestowed upon your niece. She sounds like a witch to me, someone to keep well away from. Not only that I would also report her to the RSPCA for continually knowingly breeding sick cats. If she is threatening or intimidating your niece that too is just not on, that is despicable behaviour, I would report her to the police. Personally I think she has a mental health issue herself that needs treatment.
I truly hope your niece can find a healthy kitten from a good breeder and enjoy it the way it's meant to be. I love the Siamese and Burmese cats, they have so much personality.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I really don't understand why your niece haven't dumped this "friend" before. Sure this lady is neither a breeder nor her friend. Sorry.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm wondering why your niece didn't go after this breeder for
compensation from vet bills and then move on. Three babies
dead in a row speaks volumes.


----------

